# Best T-Shirt material to use for transfer



## Donzie (Feb 24, 2016)

Hello everyone. 
In your experience what is the best t-shirt material for transfers?
Im just starting out and I'm a little confused. 
Also I have an HP injet printer is that a good enough to do the job or is there a better Printer technology that will do a better job?
Thank you very much for your help.


----------



## prathap (Aug 20, 2015)

Hi there 

Cotton is the best t-shirt material for transfer. Hp is a good printer but to do screen printing we use printers like EPSOM-Me-10. and just for your information the methods of customising the t-shirt are 

1) Rubberised printing 
2) sublimation printing 
3) sticker printing 
and so on


----------

